# Hello all, from Washington state!



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* John. Have fun here.


----------



## xshot1 (Apr 22, 2009)

welcome to AT :welcomesign:


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to archery talk!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## elkoholik (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to AT. 

Always a fun process, knowing your going to buy a new rig, deciding what to buy. 

Good luck.


----------



## DUB2NR (Mar 31, 2010)

Woo Hoo!! Sold my bow setup today for $300!!! Excited, now I have the go ahead from the wife to get my new bow!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

